# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обмен между 7.7 и 7.7

## idyachenko

Уважаемые спецы.... подскажите плиз что не так... 

Делаю экспорт из одной(Б1) базы в другую(Б2). В (Б1) есть документ, в табличной части которого есть реквизит Номенклатура(Тип - Справочник).
Этот документ должен экспортироваться в (Б2). Так вот.. в документе, который находится в Б2, реквизит Товар имеет тип - Неопределенный.
В зависимости от ряда условий должен меняться тип реквизита, но на команде

Доки.EvalExpr("НазначитьТип(""То  вар"", ""Справочник.Номенклатура"")  ");

Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (EvalExpr)

Что не так?
Подскажите плиз, как решить эту проблему!

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 12:27 ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 ----------

Вопрос снят )))

----------

